# Pallotta: "Al Milan sono pazzi, pagheranno pesantemente"



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2017)

Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:

"Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"

*Altre dichiarazioni di Pallotta riportate dall'ANSA: "Il Milan non ha i soldi, sono sconvolto dalla UEFA. Paul Singer è un mio amico e arriverà a possedere il club, perché i cinesi hanno un debito".*


----------



## neoxes (28 Luglio 2017)

Ora sappiamo chi si è lamentato alla UEFA. Paura di perdere il posticino, eh?


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"



Devono partire querele. Adesso basta.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Luglio 2017)

Rosica rosica che quest'anno quelli che salteranno sarete voi. 

a poverooooooo


----------



## Tell93 (28 Luglio 2017)

No vabè ragazzi... se questa volta restiamo ancora in silenzio senza rispondere mi incaz** sul serio, c'è un limite a tutto


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Luglio 2017)

Ho sempre pensato che il silenzio, in attesa di risultati tangibili, fosse la miglior risposta all'infamia di giornalisti, opinionisti, presidenti e gentaglia varia ma ora penso che debbano cominciare a volare querele a destra e a manca per questi suini invidiosi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Luglio 2017)

Tutti a farci i conti in tasca... 
Ma pensare ai propri club no eh?


----------



## Crox93 (28 Luglio 2017)

Io pretendo una risposta e una denuncia a questo pezzo di m*erda
Rosicone inutile pensa alla tua squadra di falliti


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"



Mo basta, via alle querele


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (28 Luglio 2017)

Teme per il posto in CL. Se la sta facendo sotto.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"



Voglio querele. Non se ne può più di questi fantocci.


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"



Pensavo che gli americani non fossero rosiconi come gli italiani, invece...


----------



## diavolo (28 Luglio 2017)

Questo abbaia perché non gli abbiamo comprato nessuno dei suoi giocatori


----------



## Aron (28 Luglio 2017)

Il nostro prossimo acquisto sarà Pavoletti, ma se arrivasse uno molto forte (Aubameyang o chissà chi altro) non oso immaginare le rosicate a cui potrebbero arrivare gli altri, da presidenti come Pallotta ai tifosi interisti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"





diavolo ha scritto:


> Questo abbaia perché non gli abbiamo comprato nessuno dei suoi giocatori



Abbaia perche gli abbiamo fregato sotto il naso Kessie


----------



## Tell93 (28 Luglio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Abbaia perche gli abbiamo fregato sotto il naso Kessie



Si ma stavolta non è concepibile che un presidente di una squadra di serie A faccia certe dichiarazioni io PRETENDO una risposta stavolta


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Si ma stavolta non è concepibile che un presidente di una squadra di serie A faccia certe dichiarazioni io PRETENDO una risposta stavolta



Esatto. Se lo dice Caronni me ne sbatto ma qui il presidente della seconda squadra dello scorso campionato fa accuse gravissime insultando. Non è possibile.


----------



## Tell93 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Esatto. Se lo dice Caronni me ne sbatto ma qui il presidente della seconda squadra dello scorso campionato fa accuse gravissime insultando. Non è possibile.



Se restiamo zitti stavolta facciamo veramente la figura dei cogl****


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (28 Luglio 2017)

Paura di perdere il posto in Champions? Altrimenti il giocattolino gli si rompe. Pallotta guadagna dalla poco competitività del campionato così da poter intascare con il minimo sforzo. Quello che dovrebbe vergognarsi è lui, avendo ridotto una squadra come la Roma a né più e né meno che un supermercato


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Si ma stavolta non è concepibile che un presidente di una squadra di serie A faccia certe dichiarazioni io PRETENDO una risposta stavolta





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Esatto. Se lo dice Caronni me ne sbatto ma qui il presidente della seconda squadra dello scorso campionato fa accuse gravissime insultando. Non è possibile.



Ma infatti e' ora che ci facciamo sentire anche noi. Il tempo delle sberle in faccia da tutti deve finire.


----------



## vanbasten (28 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il nostro prossimo acquisto sarà Pavoletti, ma se arrivasse uno molto forte (Aubameyang o chissà chi altro) non oso immaginare le rosicate a cui potrebbero arrivare gli altri, da presidenti come Pallotta ai tifosi interisti.



cosa centra pavoletti ?


----------



## DrHouse (28 Luglio 2017)

quando Galliani spendeva 45 milioni per Bertolacci e Romagnoli, il Milan non era incosciente.

ora che spendiamo 45 milioni per Calhanoglu, Rodriguez e Musacchio siamo incoscienti.

ma poi, non è una roba difficile.
uno spende quasi un miliardo di euro tra acquisto Milan, debiti da estinguere, gestione annuale durante il preliminare e aumento di capitale, e poi secondo loro devono lasciare tutto com'è, senza far nulla per aumentare valore e fatturato?

boh...
è come se io comprassi un vecchio albergo di lusso ora poco frequentato, spendessi un botto per poi lasciarlo coi vecchi arredi e le vecchie cucine, sperando che la gente ci venga solo perchè è mio...

il Milan ha speso, con questi investimenti ha già dimostrato che introiti da stadio e merchandising schizzeranno, e con la possibilità di arrivare in Champions entreranno di nuovo in cassa altri 60-70 milioni (stando bassi), tra varie voci, che finora non arrivavano più...
in più, 7 dei 10 acquisti sono più che futuribili, quindi non hai bisogno di comprare quei 7 per almeno 5 anni (a meno che non rivendi per lucrarci, ma questa è una cosa che sai bene, vero James?)...


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2017)

Io dopo queste dichiarazioni andrei a strappargli Nainggolan offrendo al giocatore 10 milioni netti a stagione.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"



Li è coperto alle spalle da sponsor e finanziatori che gli coprirannoe spalle. Anche Fassone peraltro ha fatto intendere l'annuncio prossimo di qualche sponsor importantissimo. Non si preoccupi Pallotta.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Luglio 2017)

Pallotta fallito, pensa alla tua squadra che l'ultima coppetta l'ha alzata nel 2008.


----------



## neoxes (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io dopo queste dichiarazioni andrei a strappargli Nainggolan offrendo al giocatore 10 milioni netti a stagione.



^ this.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io dopo queste dichiarazioni andrei a strappargli Nainggolan offrendo al giocatore 10 milioni netti a stagione.



Mi hai anticipato....e attenzione eh, siamo completamente pazzi, siamo degli incoscienti


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"



rometta e Napule si sono divertiti eh a giocare per il secondo posto senza le milanesi...
Per poi andare a fare figure di M-E-R-D-A in europa imbarazzando l'italia...

Adesso torniamo a mettere un po' di cose apposto, ok?

Voi rosicate pure..

Falliremo? Azzi nostri...voi restate sempre lì a fare le comparse vendendo ogni anno i migliori che i trofei arrivano...urca se arrivano...avete le bacheche che esplodono


----------



## Tell93 (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io dopo queste dichiarazioni andrei a strappargli Nainggolan offrendo al giocatore 10 milioni netti a stagione.



Mamma mia che rabbia!


----------



## PheelMD (28 Luglio 2017)

Fattele due rosicate dai


----------



## Black (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"



ahahahah come rosika questo!! ma pensare alla rometta tua che come debiti non è messa proprio benissimo, nonostante le cessioni ogni anno, no?
la realtà è che questo si rende conto che se resta fuori dalle prime 4 perdendo gli introiti champions rischia grosso lui.


----------



## Konrad (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"



La risposta può essere solo di un tipo: acquisti CR7 e poi lo denunci


----------



## smallball (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io dopo queste dichiarazioni andrei a strappargli Nainggolan offrendo al giocatore 10 milioni netti a stagione.



sarebbe da fare immediatamente


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2017)

Non capisco perché prenderla così sul personale anche dal nostro lato tifosi: c'è davvero qualcuno che è convinto al 100% che il piano finanziario del Milan cinese sia del tutto affidabile e non presenti alea ed incertezze ammesse anche dallo stesso Fassone, che potrebbero imporci per altro cessioni eccellenti per rientrare nel futuro accordo con la UEFA?

Investire questi denari in ingaggi e ammortamenti del genere su un precedente bilancio in passivo di 80 milioni medi negli ultimi tre anni, è follia. Farlo nel mondo del calcio, che presenta una serie di ricavi fissi come diritti tv e botteghino pure legati alle prestazioni sportive ad occupare buona parte del fatturato, lo è ancora di più.

Che sia follia sana e calcolata o no, non lo sappiamo noi, non lo sa Pallotta ma soprattutto non lo sanno nemmeno Li, Elliot e Fassone.
La sfida della nostra società è pionieristica, e querelare o rendere esplicito lo stato del nostro primo bilancio cinese con inevitabili voragini (le spese sono già state fatte, mentre tra Europa League e Milan China non c'è assolutamente tempo per aumento reale dei ricavi) non farebbe altro che dare ragione a Pallotta.

Non possiamo esultare da un lato per questi investimenti fuori mercato e rigettare offesi anche chi lo fa notare. Poteva usare altre parole e non è certo stile farlo dalla sua posizione, ma nella sostanza, coperti dall'entusiasmo per gli acquisti, a Luglio 2017 anche qualsiasi tifoso rossonero lucido ha intimamente le stesse preoccupazioni e gli stessi pensieri di Pallotta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me questi stanno tutti pregando che sia così, che falliamo..
Stanno annusando l'aria di una tempesta che li spazzerà via miseramente..e se la fanno sotto..

Anni di complimenti a vuoto, per campionati da sparring partner, e adesso rischiano di vedersi fuori dalla zona champions...

Ahi ahi...pensa la roma che va in champions e cede i big..se sta fuori dalla massima competizione deve vendere pure trigoria..altro che stadio nuovo


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Luglio 2017)

Qualcuno vorrebbe far credere che la normalità fossero il non-mercato e i parametri zero.
O forse a qualcuno piaceva la qualificazione in champions in carrozza per assenza totale di concorrenza??
Credo a saltare saranno i conti della roma , senza una qualificazione alla coppa che conta ormai per loro diventata una dolce consuetudine.


----------



## sballotello (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"



sente gia la puzza della polvere che respirerà quest'anno


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché prenderla così sul personale anche dal nostro lato tifosi: c'è davvero qualcuno che è convinto al 100% che il piano finanziario del Milan cinese sia del tutto affidabile e non presenti alea ed incertezze ammesse anche dallo stesso Fassone, che potrebbero imporci per altro cessioni eccellenti per rientrare nel futuro accordo con la UEFA?
> 
> Investire questi denari in ingaggi e ammortamenti del genere su un precedente bilancio in passivo di 80 milioni medi negli ultimi tre anni, è follia. Farlo nel mondo del calcio, che presenta una serie di ricavi fissi come diritti tv e botteghino pure legati alle prestazioni sportive ad occupare buona parte del fatturato, lo è ancora di più.
> 
> ...



Con una differenza, noi possiamo sputare sentenze perchè appunto tifosi, lui no.


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Con una differenza, noi possiamo sputare sentenze perchè appunto tifosi, lui no.



Dici bene, il problema è formale, l'inopportunità di quelle parole è nella sua posizione.

Ma non possiamo certo scandalizzarci per la sostanza.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"



Bah vedremo. Sulla proprietà cinese è da sempre calata una nebbia fitta... nessuno sa chi e perchè abbia acquistato il Milan. Eppure tutti parlano e sentenziano, in base a poche informazioni superficiali.

Intanto godiamoci la bella squadra che hanno costruito... in attesa dell'ultimo grande colpo in attacco 

Per valutare e rispondere a queste parole c'è tempo.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (28 Luglio 2017)

Adesso deve finire l'era in cui ci prendevamo sputi e schiaffi in faccia da tutti; la società dovrebbe far partire una bella denuncia nei confronti di sto omuncolo per fargli capire quanto conta nel mondo del calcio: zero. Pensasse un po' alla sua squadra che l'ultima volta che ha vinto un campionato c'era ancora la lira ...


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché prenderla così sul personale anche dal nostro lato tifosi: c'è davvero qualcuno che è convinto al 100% che il piano finanziario del Milan cinese sia del tutto affidabile e non presenti alea ed incertezze ammesse anche dallo stesso Fassone, che potrebbero imporci per altro cessioni eccellenti per rientrare nel futuro accordo con la UEFA?
> 
> Investire questi denari in ingaggi e ammortamenti del genere su un precedente bilancio in passivo di 80 milioni medi negli ultimi tre anni, è follia. Farlo nel mondo del calcio, che presenta una serie di ricavi fissi come diritti tv e botteghino pure legati alle prestazioni sportive ad occupare buona parte del fatturato, lo è ancora di più.
> 
> ...



La prima follia è stata pagare il milan quanto ha chiesto berlusconi, quella si che era una cifra spropositata e fuori mercato.
Quanto sta accadendo ora penso sia inevitabile ma ,tutto sommato, preventivabile per risanare un sistema fallimentare in campo e conseguentemente nei conti.
Ma forse berlusconi tutelando le sue tasche ha anche tutalato un club : solo un pazzo capace di pagare quella cifra può avere altrettante risorse e altrettanta pazzia per rilanciare il club.
In caso contrario saremmo finiti nelle mani di un proprietario virtuoso qualunque come squinzi : conti apposto, società sana ma profilo medio-basso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Luglio 2017)

Si ok ciao. Pensa al tuo supermercato rosicone


----------



## ultràinside (28 Luglio 2017)

Uno che è abituato alla rometta...
Se non capisce è un suo limite.
Comunque si, credo che la società debba rispondegli.
Sono mesi che tutti ci gettano addosso mer... e continuano.
Scusate ma lo devo scrivere:
SU CA TE CE LO !!!


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché prenderla così sul personale anche dal nostro lato tifosi: c'è davvero qualcuno che è convinto al 100% che il piano finanziario del Milan cinese sia del tutto affidabile e non presenti alea ed incertezze ammesse anche dallo stesso Fassone, che potrebbero imporci per altro cessioni eccellenti per rientrare nel futuro accordo con la UEFA?
> 
> Investire questi denari in ingaggi e ammortamenti del genere su un precedente bilancio in passivo di 80 milioni medi negli ultimi tre anni, è follia. Farlo nel mondo del calcio, che presenta una serie di ricavi fissi come diritti tv e botteghino pure legati alle prestazioni sportive ad occupare buona parte del fatturato, lo è ancora di più.
> 
> ...




Nessun tifoso come nessun dirigente, se non Fassone, Mirabelli e Li possono sapere quale sia il piano finanziario e sua affidabilità. Nemmeno lo stesso Pallotta e a me hanno insegnato che quando non so qualcosa taccio.
Queste dichiarazioni sono gravissime e da codardi, perché mette anche le mani avanti con gli stessi tifosi romanisti. "Vedete come possiamo entrare in Champions quando ci sono quelli che non seguono le regole", mi domando come fa a sapere che non ce la faremo? E queste non sarebbero illazioni?


Edit: una risposta da parte nostra sarebbe gradita, senza dover svelare nulla. Noi non dobbiamo render conto alla rometta, all'inter e nessun altro, solo alla UEFA che con le sue parole ha dato legittimità a quello che stiamo facendo.


----------



## Tell93 (28 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La prima follia è stata pagare il milan quanto ha chiesto berlusconi, quella si che era una cifra spropositata e fuori mercato.
> Quanto sta accadendo ora penso sia inevitabile ma ,tutto sommato, preventivabile per risanare un sistema fallimentare in campo e conseguentemente nei conti.
> Ma forse berlusconi tutelando le sue tasche ha anche tutalato un club : solo un pazzo capace di pagare quella cifra può avere altrettante risorse e altrettanta pazzia per rilanciare il club.
> In caso contrario saremmo finiti nelle mani di un proprietario virtuoso qualunque come squinzi : conti apposto, società sana ma profilo medio-basso.



Appunto. Non penso che Yonghong Li sia Babbo Natale che decide di regalare ad un fondo la maggior parte del suo patrimonio personale. Ha speso di tasca propria per comprare il Milan più di 400 milioni e ha ipotecato il suo patrimonio, quale folle farebbe una cosa del genere? Chi ha dei dubbi per me dovrebbe un attimo riflettere su ciò che dice. Ah, altra cosa, i cinesi per natura quando fanno una cosa la fanno bene.


----------



## albydigei (28 Luglio 2017)

Parla quello che ha preso la Roma con una posizione debitoria ridicola (sugli 80 milioni) e l'ha portata oltre quota 200, superiore all'indebitamento netto del milan a questo punto. Quindi, considerando come accettabile il debito aziendale, quello societario si ristrutturerà (senza lo sblocco dei capitali cinesi) tranquillamente. 


Ma il suo problema non è questo, e nemmeno il fatto che gli staremo davanti a maggio: semplicemente per lui è inconcepibile acquistare un'azienda e perdere soldi nei primi x anni. Lui ha preso la roma e non ci ha ancora messo un euro suo, ma fidatevi che se e quando la roma produrrà degli utili (il suo vero obiettivo, altro che la champions o lo scudetto), i soldi in società li terrà veramente poco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"



Saluta la Champions, il quarto posto te lo sogni.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché prenderla così sul personale anche dal nostro lato tifosi: c'è davvero qualcuno che è convinto al 100% che il piano finanziario del Milan cinese sia del tutto affidabile e non presenti alea ed incertezze ammesse anche dallo stesso Fassone, che potrebbero imporci per altro cessioni eccellenti per rientrare nel futuro accordo con la UEFA?
> 
> Investire questi denari in ingaggi e ammortamenti del genere su un precedente bilancio in passivo di 80 milioni medi negli ultimi tre anni, è follia. Farlo nel mondo del calcio, che presenta una serie di ricavi fissi come diritti tv e botteghino pure legati alle prestazioni sportive ad occupare buona parte del fatturato, lo è ancora di più.
> 
> ...



Molto bello il tuo post, che condivido.
La realtà è che nessuno sa niente sui veri proprietari del Milan.
Inoltre nel primo business plan presentato alla UEFA c'è quella voce Milan China che è ancora tutta da capire. In teoria tra pochi mesi dovrebbe iniziare a macinare centinaia di milioni... Anche questo non si è capito bene cosa sia. Potrebbe essere un enorme progetto commerciale per lo sviluppo del brand (e del calcio direi) in Cina, oppure un serbatoio stile QSI per il PSG. Vedremo.

Però, come dicevo tanto tempo fa ancora in tempo di closing, il modello in linea di massima è simile a quello di Chelsea, PSG e City, ovvero investi un'enormità iniziale per creare una squadra competitiva, e dunque avere visibilità internazionale, e parallelamente cresci con i ricavi per diritti TV e sponsor. Investimento che è chiaramente border line, perchè sull'origine di questi capitali (non solo cinesi) vige un'omertà impenetrabile.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché prenderla così sul personale anche dal nostro lato tifosi: c'è davvero qualcuno che è convinto al 100% che il piano finanziario del Milan cinese sia del tutto affidabile e non presenti alea ed incertezze ammesse anche dallo stesso Fassone, che potrebbero imporci per altro cessioni eccellenti per rientrare nel futuro accordo con la UEFA?
> 
> Investire questi denari in ingaggi e ammortamenti del genere su un precedente bilancio in passivo di 80 milioni medi negli ultimi tre anni, è follia. Farlo nel mondo del calcio, che presenta una serie di ricavi fissi come diritti tv e botteghino pure legati alle prestazioni sportive ad occupare buona parte del fatturato, lo è ancora di più.
> 
> ...



Secondo te Fassone e Li stanno spendendo tutti questi soldi senza sapere ancora come riprenderli? O peggio ancora senza nessun progetto che poggi su basi concrete? Fattelo dire: sei completamente fuori strada  

Ma d'altra parte era prevedibile che, anche tra noi tifosi, lo step successivo al "i cinesi non esistono" sarebbe stato: "i cinesi non copriranno mai queste spese". Ed ho la sensazione (perché la verità la conoscono solo loro) che anche quest'altro ritornello farà la fine del primo.


----------



## Aragorn (28 Luglio 2017)

Ci sono quelli che investono nel calcio per vincere e quelli che lo fanno per vivacchiare, e spesso e volentieri quest'ultimi mascherano la loro spilorceria attaccando i primi. Mi tornano in mente i bei tempi del "non vinciamo più gli scudetti perché è impossibile competere con gli sceicchi"


----------



## Tell93 (28 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo te Fassone e Li stanno spendendo tutti questi soldi senza sapere ancora come riprenderli? O peggio ancora senza nessun progetto che poggi su basi concrete? Fattelo dire: sei completamente fuori strada  *
> 
> Ma d'altra parte era prevedibile che, anche tra noi tifosi, lo step successivo al "i cinesi non esistono" sarebbe stato: "i cinesi non copriranno mai queste spese". Ed ho la sensazione (perché la verità la conoscono solo loro) che anche quest'altro ritornello farà la fine del primo.



Ineccepibile.


----------



## Therealsalva (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché prenderla così sul personale anche dal nostro lato tifosi: c'è davvero qualcuno che è convinto al 100% che il piano finanziario del Milan cinese sia del tutto affidabile e non presenti alea ed incertezze ammesse anche dallo stesso Fassone, che potrebbero imporci per altro cessioni eccellenti per rientrare nel futuro accordo con la UEFA?
> 
> Investire questi denari in ingaggi e ammortamenti del genere su un precedente bilancio in passivo di 80 milioni medi negli ultimi tre anni, è follia. Farlo nel mondo del calcio, che presenta una serie di ricavi fissi come diritti tv e botteghino pure legati alle prestazioni sportive ad occupare buona parte del fatturato, lo è ancora di più.
> 
> ...



Ma non scherziamo, non lo sa Pallotta, non lo sappiamo noi, ma mi risulta che chi ha in mano le carte solitamente ha un piano di investimento e nessuno presta soldi a chi ha piani confusi, raffazzonati ed aleatori. Questa si chiama diffamazione a casa mia, perché da quanto mi risulta Pallotta non fa il revisore legale


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Nessun tifoso come nessun dirigente, se non Faasone, Mirabelli e Li possono sapere quale sia il piano finanziario e sua affidabilotà. Nemmeno lo stesso Pallotta e a me hanno insegnato che quando non so qualcosa taccio.
> Queste dichiarazioni sono gravissime e da codardi, perché mette anche le mani avanti con gli stessi tifosi romanisti. "Vedete come possiamo entrare in Champions quando ci sono quelli che non seguono le regole", mi domando come fa a sapere che non ce la faremo? E queste non sarebbero illazioni?



Ma sono le stesse parole di Fassone che confermano l'alea e l'incertezza sulle previsioni di entrata dei nostri ricavi, il dubbio dell'evoluzione del piano finanziario è strutturale al piano stesso. Lo sa Fassone, lo sa Li, lo sa Pallotta.

Se la stessa UEFA fa un accordo volontario di rientro, primo nella storia, con la società Milan, addirittura concordano le sanzioni preventivamente, non possiamo sorprenderci che dall'esterno arrivino quel tipo di commenti, tanto più dai diretti rivali o presunti tali.

Pallotta ha le stesse identiche possibilità al momento di aver fatto una pessima figura o di aver avuto la lungimiranza di prevedere l'inaffidabilità del nostro piano. Da presidente di una consociata avrebbe dovuto tacere, ma nella sostanza dall'alto del nostro prossimo buco di bilancio che sarà superiore ai 100 milioni ci mettiamo pure a parlare di querela?


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"



Con la mia Pallotta fumo porra in quantità-tattà tanto quanto basta


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me questi stanno tutti pregando che sia così, che falliamo..
> Stanno annusando l'aria di una tempesta che li spazzerà via miseramente..e se la fanno sotto..
> 
> Anni di complimenti a vuoto, per campionati da sparring partner, e adesso rischiano di vedersi fuori dalla zona champions...
> ...



Trigoria non è manco di proprietà della Roma


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma sono le stesse parole di Fassone che confermano l'alea e l'incertezza sulle previsioni di entrata dei nostri ricavi, il dubbio dell'evoluzione del piano finanziario è strutturale al piano stesso. Lo sa Fassone, lo sa Li, lo sa Pallotta.
> 
> Se la stessa UEFA fa un accordo volontario di rientro, primo nella storia, con la società Milan, addirittura concordano le sanzioni preventivamente, non possiamo sorprenderci che dall'esterno arrivino quel tipo di commenti, tanto più dai diretti rivali o presunti tali.
> 
> Pallotta ha le stesse identiche possibilità al momento di aver fatto una pessima figura o di aver avuto la lungimiranza di prevedere l'inaffidabilità del nostro piano. Da presidente di una consociata avrebbe dovuto tacere, ma nella sostanza dall'alto del nostro prossimo buco di bilancio che sarà superiore ai 100 milioni ci mettiamo pure a parlare di querela?



Ci permettiamo querele dall'alto dei nostri progetti, non dall'alto del nostro bilancio che, inevitabilmente, sarà negativo nei primi anni. 

E questo, te lo ripeto, lo sanno soltanto Fassone e Li. Nessuno può permettersi di farsi i conti in casa nostra e questo è un concetto che vale per qualsiasi situazione. E' una mancanza di rispetto che denota soltanto invidia e, soprattutto, paura di perdere il posto in CL.


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo te Fassone e Li stanno spendendo tutti questi soldi senza sapere ancora come riprenderli? O peggio ancora senza nessun progetto che poggi su basi concrete? Fattelo dire: sei completamente fuori strada
> 
> Ma d'altra parte era prevedibile che, anche tra noi tifosi, lo step successivo al "i cinesi non esistono" sarebbe stato: "i cinesi non copriranno mai queste spese". Ed ho la sensazione (perché la verità la conoscono solo loro) che anche quest'altro ritornello farà la fine del primo.



Sono le parole di Fassone che ammettono la flessibilità del piano, non certo le mie.

Ha parlato addirittura esplicitamente anche di un piano di rientro fattibile (cedere Donnarumma e soci) nel caso di mancata qualificazione in Champions.

Io sarò fuori strada, ma chi crede che un'operazione finanziaria del genere nel mondo del calcio, battendo tutti i record di investimento della storia del mercato professionistico, dall'alto di bilancio aggregati vicini ai 300 milioni di perdita negli ultimi esercizi, scommettendo sull'aumento dei ricavi di un mercato inesplorato (quindi alto potenziale ed alto rischio) come quello cinese, senza avere soldi propri da investire o da garantire in prima persona, non sia nella migliore delle ipotesi una primizia pionieristica nel mondo economico mondiale, beh secondo me lo è ancora di più.

Qui non si sta parlando di investimento e stop; qui si sta parlando di riscrivere la storia economica, finanziaria, tecnica, sportiva e soprattutto geopolitica dell'intera azienda calcio, con tanto di collaborazione della UEFA. Ed il Milan si è prestato come cavia, con tutti gli oneri e gli onori che scopriremo presto.
Se non è chiaro questo punto, tanto più lucidamente ripreso dai piani programmatici che tu stesso hai stilato sulle prospettive del fatturato, allora è lecito scandalizzarci per il primo Pallotta che passa.


----------



## albydigei (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma sono le stesse parole di Fassone che confermano l'alea e l'incertezza sulle previsioni di entrata dei nostri ricavi, il dubbio dell'evoluzione del piano finanziario è strutturale al piano stesso. Lo sa Fassone, lo sa Li, lo sa Pallotta.
> 
> Se la stessa UEFA fa un accordo volontario di rientro, primo nella storia, con la società Milan, addirittura concordano le sanzioni preventivamente, non possiamo sorprenderci che dall'esterno arrivino quel tipo di commenti, tanto più dai diretti rivali o presunti tali.
> 
> Pallotta ha le stesse identiche possibilità al momento di aver fatto una pessima figura o di aver avuto la lungimiranza di prevedere l'inaffidabilità del nostro piano. Da presidente di una consociata avrebbe dovuto tacere, ma nella sostanza dall'alto del nostro prossimo buco di bilancio che sarà superiore ai 100 milioni ci mettiamo pure a parlare di querela?



1) Il voluntary agreement è il primo nella storia perché il meccanismo è stato creato pochi anni fa

2) Quali sanzioni?

3) Qui nessuno parla di bilancio, di utili o perdite ma di capacità di generare cassa. Non l'avete ancora capito ed è incredibile, ma il Milan se mai avrà un problema non sarà con la Uefa, ma con i suoi "debitori" (quindi Elliott): il milan deve generare cassa sia per dimostrare al mercato debitorio che la ristrutturazione del debito è sicura, sia per prepararsi ad un IPO di successo dove il criterio di cassa è quello maggiormente considerato per la valutazione dell'equity.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma sono le stesse parole di Fassone che confermano l'alea e l'incertezza sulle previsioni di entrata dei nostri ricavi, il dubbio dell'evoluzione del piano finanziario è strutturale al piano stesso. Lo sa Fassone, lo sa Li, lo sa Pallotta.
> 
> Se la stessa UEFA fa un accordo volontario di rientro, primo nella storia, con la società Milan, addirittura concordano le sanzioni preventivamente, non possiamo sorprenderci che dall'esterno arrivino quel tipo di commenti, tanto più dai diretti rivali o presunti tali.
> 
> Pallotta ha le stesse identiche possibilità al momento di aver fatto una pessima figura o di aver avuto la lungimiranza di prevedere l'inaffidabilità del nostro piano. Da presidente di una consociata avrebbe dovuto tacere, ma nella sostanza dall'alto del nostro prossimo buco di bilancio che sarà superiore ai 100 milioni ci mettiamo pure a parlare di querela?



Rimango dell'idea che pallotta avrebbe fatto meglio a tacere..ha voluto pararsi il sedere coi tifosi e basta..
Anche perché il tono non è quello del "secondo me" ma da sentenze perentorie sul nostro certo fallimento..
Mi sembra grave..è un addetto ai lavori, di fatto ci sta accusando di essere sleali


----------



## chicagousait (28 Luglio 2017)

A quanto pare tutti esperti delle finanze milaniste/cinesi


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma sono le stesse parole di Fassone che confermano l'alea e l'incertezza sulle previsioni di entrata dei nostri ricavi, il dubbio dell'evoluzione del piano finanziario è strutturale al piano stesso. Lo sa Fassone, lo sa Li, lo sa Pallotta.
> 
> Se la stessa UEFA fa un accordo volontario di rientro, primo nella storia, con la società Milan, addirittura concordano le sanzioni preventivamente, non possiamo sorprenderci che dall'esterno arrivino quel tipo di commenti, tanto più dai diretti rivali o presunti tali.
> 
> Pallotta ha le stesse identiche possibilità al momento di aver fatto una pessima figura o di aver avuto la lungimiranza di prevedere l'inaffidabilità del nostro piano. Da presidente di una consociata avrebbe dovuto tacere, ma nella sostanza dall'alto del nostro prossimo buco di bilancio che sarà superiore ai 100 milioni ci mettiamo pure a parlare di querela?




Io invece me ne sorprendo perché tutto questo ardore non è stato sollevato contro PSG e City, perché non giocano nel campionato dove la rometta rischia di non entrare in Champions?
Parli di sanzioni preventivate, mai pensato che tali sanzioni saremmo disposti e capaci di sostenerle? 
Oppure, Fassone e Mirabelli sono incompetenti e tutti tranne loro hanno pensato all' insostenibilità di tali operazioni.


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> 1) Il voluntary agreement è il primo nella storia perché il meccanismo è stato creato pochi anni fa
> 
> 2) Quali sanzioni?
> 
> 3) Qui nessuno parla di bilancio, di utili o perdite ma di capacità di generare cassa. Non l'avete ancora capito ed è incredibile, ma il Milan se mai avrà un problema non sarà con la Uefa, ma con i suoi "debitori" (quindi Elliott): il milan deve generare cassa sia per dimostrare al mercato debitorio che la ristrutturazione del debito è sicura, sia per prepararsi ad un IPO di successo dove il criterio di cassa è quello maggiormente considerato per la valutazione dell'equity.



1) Appunto

2) Quelle che inevitabilmente concorderemo con la UEFA per poter partecipare nel 2018-2019 alla Champions League col nostro bilancio disastrato e quelli precedenti ancora peggiori.

3) Appunto. E nel frattempo che si crei questa cassa, sono stati battuti tutti i record di investimento e la UEFA eccome è un problema perché nell'accordo volontario è obbligata a porci paletti precisi per il triennio successivo.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Voglio querele. Non se ne può più di questi fantocci.



.
Poveri


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Io invece me ne sorprendo perché tutto questo ardore non è stato sollevato contro PSG e City, perché non giocano nel campionato dove la rometta rischia di non entrare in Champions?
> Parli di sanzioni preventivate, mai pensato che tali sanzioni saremmo disposti e capaci di sostenerle?
> Oppure, Fassone e Mirabelli sono incompetenti e tutti tranne loro hanno pensato all' insostenibilità di tali operazioni.



Ci mancherebbe solo che non fossimo disposti e capaci di sostenerle, dopo tutto questo amabaradam ed a distanza di pochi mesi! 

Io non sto dicendo che non sia fattibile il piano, non vorrei essere frainteso. Sto dicendo che per prima cosa deve andare tutto benissimo a livello sportivo, ma soprattutto che le prospettive di un piano così geopoliticamente ambizioso non sono controllabili nemmeno dagli stessi autori di quel piano.

E' qualcosa di talmente enorme che ancora forse non ce ne siamo resi conto. Altro che Pallotta e la sua Rometta!


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2017)

Che fa? Prova a distogliere lo sguardo dei suoi tifosi sulla loro squadra che ha smantellato???

Che pena


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2017)

Sapete cosa vi dico?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché prenderla così sul personale anche dal nostro lato tifosi: c'è davvero qualcuno che è convinto al 100% che il piano finanziario del Milan cinese sia del tutto affidabile e non presenti alea ed incertezze ammesse anche dallo stesso Fassone, che potrebbero imporci per altro cessioni eccellenti per rientrare nel futuro accordo con la UEFA?
> 
> Investire questi denari in ingaggi e ammortamenti del genere su un precedente bilancio in passivo di 80 milioni medi negli ultimi tre anni, è follia. Farlo nel mondo del calcio, che presenta una serie di ricavi fissi come diritti tv e botteghino pure legati alle prestazioni sportive ad occupare buona parte del fatturato, lo è ancora di più.
> 
> ...



Grande rispetto per una persona della tua cultura, ma dissento,

credo che nessuna persona assennata non ritenga che M. Yogurt sia poco più di un prestanome,

qui non siamo di fronte a un farina o a un Chinaglia che ci viene a comprare per sfizio,

sappiamo quasi nulla della controparte cinese, ma sappiamo molto della qualità dirigenziale sia di Fassone che di buona parte del consiglio d'amministrazione di parte italiana,
oltretutto qui oltre ai soldi si annusa anche potere, molto potere... lo si vede dal modo di porsi stesso


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe solo che non fossimo disposti e capaci di sostenerle, dopo tutto questo amabaradam ed a distanza di pochi mesi!
> 
> Io non sto dicendo che non sia fattibile il piano, non vorrei essere frainteso. Sto dicendo che per prima cosa deve andare tutto benissimo a livello sportivo, ma soprattutto che le prospettive di un piano così geopoliticamente ambizioso non sono controllabili nemmeno dagli stessi autori di quel piano.
> 
> E' qualcosa di talmente enorme che ancora forse non ce ne siamo resi conto. Altro che Pallotta e la sua Rometta!



E appunto, però mi pare che si discuta sul nulla. Non esiste investimento economico senza rischio ed è ciò che ha affermato onestamente Fassone. Da lì questa affermazione è stata strumentalizzata da tutti i media e per ultimo Pallotta. Ma essendo il residente di un'altra società lo trovo grave. 


Qua Fassone sembra peggio di me al Prime Day di Amazon


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sono le parole di Fassone che ammettono la flessibilità del piano, non certo le mie.
> 
> Ha parlato addirittura esplicitamente anche di un piano di rientro fattibile (cedere Donnarumma e soci) nel caso di mancata qualificazione in Champions.
> 
> ...



Ma chi ti dice che Elliott abbia accettato come garanzia soltanto le quote del Milan? Pensi davvero che un colosso di quelle dimensioni abbia accettato soltanto quello? Io invece credo che Mr Li abbia molto più di quello che dichiara e, soprattutto, vicino a lui ci siano società decisamente grandi, coinvolte direttamente, che hanno messo tutte le opportune garanzie a sostegno dell'affare. 
Quindi si, è vero che si tratta di una operazione unica nella storia del calcio (e lo abbiamo ribadito più volte) ma non per questo dobbiamo credere aprioristicamente che non ci sia un progetto idoneo a supportarlo.

E anzi, a maggior ragione come sottolinei tu, se ci fosse anche la UEFA a supportare questo piano (e dovreste averlo ben chiaro visto l'articolo che ho postato), perché continuare a farsi problemi e pensare che sia tutto un grande bluff o una grande partita di poker?

Allucinazione collettiva?


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Grande rispetto per una persona della tua cultura, ma dissento,
> 
> credo che nessuna persona assennata non ritenga che M. Yogurt sia poco più di un prestanome,
> 
> ...



Nelle tue stesse parole (prestanome, non si sa nulla dei cinesi, molto potere) c'è esattamente quella clamorosa, paurosa ed entusiasamente insieme grandezza di questo progetto Milan su cui ponevo l'accento, accompagnata poi dalle cifre a cui stiamo assistendo.

Di fronte allo stato cinese che entra nel mondo del calcio tramite una delle prime tre società della storia occidentale di questa azienda calcio, la mia reazione da tifoso non è "cavolo, siamo in una botte di ferro, la Cina è una garanzia, vinceremo tutto" ma caso mai è "porca miseria, è una roba più grande di noi, vediamo che succede".

Poi anche da tifosi siamo entusiasti per quello che sta succedendo, io in primis e ci mancherebbe altro, non ho dubbi che ce la faremo.
Ma se salta fuori un rivale a dare l'interpretazione più scettica di tutto questo, non mi sorprendo affatto. Tutto qui.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Grande rispetto per una persona della tua cultura, ma dissento,
> 
> credo che nessuna persona assennata non ritenga che M. Yogurt sia poco più di un prestanome,
> 
> ...



Infatti questo è un dettaglio che in troppi snobbano..
Secondo voi questa gente si presta a quella che sarebbe la più colossale figura di pupu della storia del calcio?

Seriamente, Fax1 avrebbe sto atteggiamento, coi video delle "cose formali" e i sorrisi a 50 denti se avesse pausa di diventare lo zimbello del mondo dello sport?


----------



## albydigei (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> 1) Appunto
> 
> 2) Quelle che inevitabilmente concorderemo con la UEFA per poter partecipare nel 2018-2019 alla Champions League col nostro bilancio disastrato e quelli precedenti ancora peggiori.
> 
> 3) Appunto. E nel frattempo che si crei questa cassa, sono stati battuti tutti i record di investimento e la UEFA eccome è un problema perché nell'accordo volontario è obbligata a porci paletti precisi per il triennio successivo.



Il problema delle sanzioni potrebbe arrivare nel 2019-20, quando (e soprattutto se) il bilancio vedrà un passivo superiore ai milioni messi in preventivo nel piano di rientro che Fassone concorderà con la Uefa in questo autunno. Per i primi due anni siamo totalmente coperti.

I record di investimento sono solo a bilancio, finora la cassa che è uscita (considerando anche le entrate per le cessioni) è stata di soli 60 milioni, a fronte di un bond per il mercato di proprio 60 milioni e di un (primo) aumento di capitale di Li sui 20 milioni. Altri 40 milioni di aumento di capitale sono in arrivo, ragione per cui l'ulteriore investimento pesante è possibile. Quindi ad oggi, dall'arrivo della nuova proprietà abbiamo generato cassa e non c'è il minimo segnale che dimostri una criticità da questo punto di vista. 

Nel momento in cui i ricavi si dimostreranno notevolmente inferiori rispetto alle attese (non solo mancata qualificazione in champions, ma anche entrate commerciali e da match day) allora sarà necessario pensare a rientrare del cash out tramite una cessione importante, il che non sarà un problema vista la quantità di giovani giocatori di qualità il cui valore di mercato aumenterà quasi certamente nei prossimi anni. In pratica, nel peggiore dei casi diventeremmo come la Roma di Pallotta


----------



## neoxes (28 Luglio 2017)

Unica nota, che è sfuggita ai più, i bilanci da considerare sono i prossimi 4, compreso quello attuale. Delle perdite relative ai bilanci precedenti non interessa alla UEFA, anche perché non facevamo le coppe.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2017)

Questi discorsi possono farli i tifosi, no il presidente della Roma che denigra deliberatamente il Milan. Secondo me è una cosa gravissima, poi ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (28 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Unica nota, che è sfuggita ai più, i bilanci da considerare sono i prossimi 4, compreso quello attuale. Delle perdite relative ai bilanci precedenti non interessa alla UEFA, anche perché non facevamo le coppe.



.


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti dice che Elliott abbia accettato come garanzia soltanto le quote del Milan? Pensi davvero che un colosso di quelle dimensioni abbia accettato soltanto quello? Io invece credo che Mr Li abbia molto più di quello che dichiara e, soprattutto, vicino a lui ci siano società decisamente grandi, coinvolte direttamente, che hanno messo tutte le opportune garanzie a sostegno dell'affare.
> Quindi si, è vero che si tratta di una operazione unica nella storia del calcio (e lo abbiamo ribadito più volte) ma non per questo dobbiamo credere aprioristicamente che non ci sia un progetto idoneo a supportarlo.
> 
> E anzi, a maggior ragione come sottolinei tu, se ci fosse anche la UEFA a supportare questo piano (e dovreste averlo ben chiaro visto l'articolo che ho postato), perché continuare a farsi problemi e pensare che sia tutto un grande bluff o una grande partita di poker?
> ...



Come scritto qui sopra a tifoso evorutto, nelle tue stesse parole c'è quello che sto provando a dire: "grande partita di poker", "colosso di quelle dimensioni", "società decisamente più grandi di Li".

Se quando ti siedi al tavolo di poker sei già convinto di aver vinto, non stai giocando a poker. 

E noi ci siamo appena seduti con una quantità di fiches enorme, perché ci abbiamo messo dentro la casa e tutti i nostri risparmi, convinti di essere più forti al tavolo e di rientrare senza problemi.
Nessun bluff, solo tanta adrenalina alle stelle. E chi è seduto al tavolo con noi con un decimo delle nostre fiches ovviamente spera nel colpaccio, non sorprendiamoci se tra qualche tempo invece di Pallotta ci saranno Abramovic o Florentino o addirittura gli sceicchi a fare certi tipi di discorsi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi, ma poi veramente vogliamo credere alla favola di questo cinese, che mette una cifra doppia rispetto a tutto il suo patrimonio e poi se ne stà allegramente in cina, abbandonando tutto nelle mani di Fas1 e Mirabelli?
ovvio che dietro c'è altro....


----------



## Aron (28 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> cosa centra pavoletti ?



Scaramanzia...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Luglio 2017)

Prima i cinesi non esistevano, poi si ma erano poveri...ora invece spendono ma rischiano grosso (lol)

Ma cosa crede la gente? Che ai cinesi del Milan piace giocare d'azzardo? 

Forse non è chiaro a molti che dietro il Milan ci sono due Suning e mi tengo stretto.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Grande rispetto per una persona della tua cultura, ma dissento,
> 
> *credo che nessuna persona assennata non ritenga che M. Yogurt sia poco più di un prestanome,
> 
> ...



Infatti non capisco come si possa ancora pensare che Yonghong rischi il suo patrimonio personale in un progetto così grande e si indebiti con uno squalo come Elliot.


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Infatti non capisco come si possa ancora pensare che Yonghong rischi il suo patrimonio personale in un progetto così grande e si indebiti con uno squalo come Elliot.



Basterebbe tornare indietro alla fase dei preliminari della cessione per capire che non è tutto così nitido e programmato come vogliamo far credere, e che i vuoti di sceneggiatura sono a prescindere enormi.
E perdonatemi, sarò io prevenuto verso quel tipo di approccio occulto dell'oligarchia e della burocrazia cinese, ma che non debba sapere da tifoso chi c'è dietro il sovvenzionamento dei miei sogni è almeno pruriginoso.

Tanto più che gli americani sono palesemente sopraggiunti nella vicenda dopo una lunga fase di stallo che a detta degli stessi interessati è stata difficilissima e spesso vicina alla rottura. Basta ascoltare la prima conferenza di Fassone dopo l'insediamento.


----------



## vanbasten (28 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma poi veramente vogliamo credere alla favola di questo cinese, che mette una cifra doppia rispetto a tutto il suo patrimonio e poi se ne stà allegramente in cina, abbandonando tutto nelle mani di Fas1 e Mirabelli?
> ovvio che dietro c'è altro....



lui ha messo al massimo 100 milioni il resto lo hanno messo elliot, huarong e haixia


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Basterebbe tornare indietro alla fase dei preliminari della cessione per capire che non è tutto così nitido e programmato come vogliamo far credere, e che i vuoti di sceneggiatura sono a prescindere enormi.
> E perdonatemi, sarò io prevenuto verso quel tipo di approccio occulto dell'oligarchia e della burocrazia cinese, ma che non debba sapere da tifoso chi c'è dietro il sovvenzionamento dei miei sogni è almeno pruriginoso.
> 
> Tanto più che gli americani sono palesemente sopraggiunti nella vicenda dopo una lunga fase di stallo che a detta degli stessi interessati è stata difficilissima e spesso vicina alla rottura. Basta ascoltare la prima conferenza di Fassone dopo l'insediamento.



Caro Djerry, ti provocherà prurito ma bisogna accettarlo anche perché il punto non è quello, bensì se il Milan rischia di rimetterci oppure no. Ad ora non mi sembra ci siano minimamente sentori di questo tipo e Fassone lo ha ribadito sempre nelle conferenze stampa, fin dal primo insediamento. Il Milan non è rischio anche per via di una situazione debitoria che, a suo dire, era assolutamente ridicola rispetto alle altre squadre. Poi giustamente ha anche ammesso, di recente, che non si possono negare rischi di default ma quello è relativo e vale per tutti, quindi attaccarsi a quell'inciso lo ritengo risibile.

Tutto il resto potrà anche provocare fastidi, ma ce ne faremo una ragione... soprattutto se le cose vanno bene, no?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Basterebbe tornare indietro alla fase dei preliminari della cessione per capire che non è tutto così nitido e programmato come vogliamo far credere, e che i vuoti di sceneggiatura sono a prescindere enormi.
> E perdonatemi, sarò io prevenuto verso quel tipo di approccio occulto dell'oligarchia e della burocrazia cinese, ma che non debba sapere da tifoso chi c'è dietro il sovvenzionamento dei miei sogni è almeno pruriginoso.
> 
> Tanto più che gli americani sono palesemente sopraggiunti nella vicenda dopo una lunga fase di stallo che a detta degli stessi interessati è stata difficilissima e spesso vicina alla rottura. Basta ascoltare la prima conferenza di Fassone dopo l'insediamento.



Guarda, io la penso come te ma aspettiamo a Gennaio che si sblocchi la fuoriuscita dei capitali, magari ne sapremo di più.


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Caro Djerry, ti provocherà prurito ma bisogna accettarlo anche perché il punto non è quello, bensì se il Milan rischia di rimetterci oppure no. Ad ora non mi sembra ci siano minimamente sentori di questo tipo e Fassone lo ha ribadito sempre nelle conferenze stampa, fin dal primo insediamento. Il Milan non è rischio anche per via di una situazione debitoria che, a suo dire, era assolutamente ridicola rispetto alle altre squadre. Poi giustamente ha anche ammesso, di recente, che non si possono negare rischi di default ma quello è relativo e vale per tutti, quindi attaccarsi a quell'inciso lo ritengo risibile.
> 
> Tutto il resto potrà anche provocare fastidi, ma ce ne faremo una ragione... soprattutto se le cose vanno bene, no?





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Guarda, io la penso come te ma aspettiamo a Gennaio che si sblocchi la fuoriuscita dei capitali, magari ne sapremo di più.



Assolutamente, niente da aggiungere.


----------



## cubase55 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"



Posto che le dichiarazioni di Pallotta siano inopportune quanto il parmigiano nel caffellatte e degne di una risposta da parte della dirigenza del Milan, era prevedibile che le altre squadre ( ed il giornalismo) reagissero in questo modo. C'è di mezzo molta invidia e curiosità. La stessa curiosità che mi fa aggrottare la fronte come chi non sa se tenersi qualche dubbio in attesa di verifiche o decisamente fregarsene. Speriamo che l'ottimismo di Fassone sie reale e che alla fine tutto vada per il meglio. E soprattutto che Montella al più presto individui la giusta formazione. Le prime giornate di campionato saranno decisive.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2017)

Ancora Pallotta: in serie A lavoriamo tutti in modo razionale, al Milan non si capisce cosa sia preso, sono pazzi!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Basterebbe tornare indietro alla fase dei preliminari della cessione per capire che non è tutto così nitido e programmato come vogliamo far credere, e che i vuoti di sceneggiatura sono a prescindere enormi.
> E perdonatemi, sarò io prevenuto verso quel tipo di approccio occulto dell'oligarchia e della burocrazia cinese, ma che non debba sapere da tifoso chi c'è dietro il sovvenzionamento dei miei sogni è almeno pruriginoso.
> 
> Tanto più che gli americani sono palesemente sopraggiunti nella vicenda dopo una lunga fase di stallo che a detta degli stessi interessati è stata difficilissima e spesso vicina alla rottura. Basta ascoltare la prima conferenza di Fassone dopo l'insediamento.



Non è mai piaciuta nemmeno a me quella situazione ma mi sono arrovellato troppo nei dubbi instillati dai soliti noti che facevano terrorismo mediatico e l'ho fatto inutilmente, quindi ho imparato la lezione e ragiono su ciò che vedo, non su ciò che non vedo.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Luglio 2017)

andiamo in fallimento, eh sì


----------



## Milanforever63 (28 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me ha fatto la sparata per sviare la tifoseria romanista dal mercato ridicolo che stanno facendo ... a Roma l'hanno capito anche i sassi che il vero interesse di Pallotta è lo stadio di proprietà .. ma finchè non sarà pronto continuerà a fare sessioni di calciomercato modeste ... e il tifoso medio romanista non aspetta fino al 2020 ..


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ancora Pallotta: in serie A lavoriamo tutti in modo razionale, al Milan non si capisce cosa sia preso, sono pazzi!


----------



## Therealsalva (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ancora Pallotta: in serie A lavoriamo tutti in modo razionale, al Milan non si capisce cosa sia preso, sono pazzi!



Tutti in modo razionale perché arrivano dietro di te, fenomeno?


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ancora Pallotta: in serie A lavoriamo tutti in modo razionale *per far vincere la Juventus*, al Milan non si capisce cosa sia preso, sono pazzi!



EDIT.

PS: ma finché il Milan faceva 100 milioni di rosso ogni anno per fare schifo restringendo i fatturati di anno in anno a nessuno è sorto il problema che forse saltavamo? No eh?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Luglio 2017)

Faceva comodo a tutti un Milan da settimo posto, ora evidentemente iniziano a preoccuparsi.


----------



## VipMik (28 Luglio 2017)

Pallotta si dimostra un perdente, non vuole che le gerarchie cambino!

Firmerebbe un eventuale juve 1a e roma 2a anche per i prossimi vent'anni


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"




La società non può rimanere impassibile. Queste dichiarazioni son da querela immediata


----------



## addox (28 Luglio 2017)

Capisco le riserve che qualcuno ha sul piano finanziario del Milan, dovute anche a considerazioni razionali, ma quello che si deve comprendere è che per riportare il Milan tra le squadre che oggi comandano nell'elite del calcio in Europa, non è possibile operare con un piano di rilancio "normale". Se ci avesse acquistato un imprenditore sano, sia di principi che di fatturato, non avremmo mai e poi mai avuto la possibilità di un rilancio sportivo da Milan; sicuramente avremmo avuto una società virtuosa, nel giro di qualche anno, ma saremmo stati a guardare gli altri giocare le partite che contano. Gli ultimi dieci anni di Berlusca ci hanno affossato definitivamente a livello economico e mentre noi eravamo in recessione a livello di fatturato, gli altri ci doppiavano. Per recuperare in breve tempo è l'unico modo possibile, qui non basta lo stadio di proprietà o le sponsorizzazioni delle dittarelle italiane, qui bisogna far saltare il banco e abbiamo trovato la cordata giusta per percorrere questa strada. Che poi, cosa rischiamo se il piano Li non dovesse andare a buon fine? Di diventare quello che eravamo già negli ultimi dieci anni? Una squadretta?
I Pallottas questo lo hanno capito, ma mentre noi lo stiamo facendo, gli altri lo sognano non avendo chi glielo permette. Avere dietro le spalle i cinesi, ermetici, indecifrabili, reticenti al limite dell'indisponiblità è la cosa migliore che ci poteva capitare.


----------



## Edric (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché prenderla così sul personale anche dal nostro lato tifosi: c'è davvero qualcuno che è convinto al 100% che il piano finanziario del Milan cinese sia del tutto affidabile e non presenti alea ed incertezze ammesse anche dallo stesso Fassone, che potrebbero imporci per altro cessioni eccellenti per rientrare nel futuro accordo con la UEFA?
> 
> Investire questi denari in ingaggi e ammortamenti del genere su un precedente bilancio in passivo di 80 milioni medi negli ultimi tre anni, è follia. Farlo nel mondo del calcio, che presenta una serie di ricavi fissi come diritti tv e botteghino pure legati alle prestazioni sportive ad occupare buona parte del fatturato, lo è ancora di più.
> 
> ...



tutto giusto tranne quello in neretto. Hai detto una caxxata mi dispiace. Uno come Singer non sa cosa fa? serio? non scherziamo. LORO sanno cosa stanno facendo, questo è poco ma sicuro. Noi e tutto il resto del mondo NO. Più in là sarà tutto più chiaro a mio avviso.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sono le parole di Fassone che ammettono la flessibilità del piano, non certo le mie.
> 
> Ha parlato addirittura esplicitamente anche di un piano di rientro fattibile (cedere Donnarumma e soci) nel caso di mancata qualificazione in Champions.
> 
> ...



Non è così, l'operazione è uguale a quella del MU. Nulla di nuovo. Semplicemente in Italia con gli introiti bassi che abbiamo è più rischioso, ma infatti la parte di operazione a debito è inferiore a quella fatta dal MU.


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Luglio 2017)

Voglio le vie legali.


----------



## Heaven (28 Luglio 2017)

Il progetto non avrebbe senso applicato alla squadra più ridicola del mondo chiamata AS Roma, che nel suo periodo di splendore fattura meno del Milan fuori da tutto e che collezionava figure di m.
Comprensibile comunque il rosicamente di Pallotta, è a Roma da anni ed anni ormai e non è riuscito a fare niente di quelllo che voleva, ora vede che col ritorno del Milan potrebbe anche perdere il posto champions...

La Roma senza champions deve vendere pure i seggiolini, altro che stadio

Ps. 47000 biglietti vs Craiova 
A Roma se ci vanno quelli della curva è già un successo


----------



## Schism75 (28 Luglio 2017)

In effetti ora è il momento che si parli ufficialmente e se necessario si querelino chi di dovere. Ma penso che Fassone non farà attendere la sua risposta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Luglio 2017)

Come rosicano, loro che sono costretti a vendere ogni anno i migliori.

Comunque sarebbe da rispondere in maniera seria e decisa


----------



## neoxes (28 Luglio 2017)

Che poi, la Roma ha rifinanziato 230M di prestito un mese fa


----------



## VonVittel (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"



Da quando in qua i maiali hanno certi diritti? 

Ma parla lo schifoso che vende ogni anno i migliori per batter cassa e avere un bilancio immacolato? 

Ma levati di torno che stai impazzendo per la frustrazione


----------



## koti (28 Luglio 2017)

*Altre dichiarazioni di Pallotta riportate dall'ANSA: "Il Milan non ha i soldi, sono sconvolto dalla UEFA. Paul Singer è un mio amico e arriverà a possedere il club, perché i cinesi hanno un debito".*


----------



## neoxes (28 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Altre dichiarazioni di Pallotta riportate dall'ANSA: "Il Milan non ha i soldi, sono sconvolto dalla UEFA. Paul Singer è un mio amico e arriverà a possedere il club, perché i cinesi hanno un debito".*


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Luglio 2017)

Qualcuno spiega a sto panzone che il fatturato del Milan dopo anni fuori dalle coppe è ancora un 30/40% più alto della Riomma in Champions


----------



## koti (28 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Altre dichiarazioni di Pallotta riportate dall'ANSA: "Il Milan non ha i soldi, sono sconvolto dalla UEFA. Paul Singer è un mio amico e arriverà a possedere il club, perché i cinesi hanno un debito".*


.


----------



## albydigei (28 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno spiega a sto panzone che il fatturato del Milan dopo anni fuori dalle coppe è ancora un 30/40% più alto della Riomma in Champions



E che nonostante il debito con Elliot la posizione debitoria del milan è meno preoccupante della sua roma che in 3 anni l'ha portata da 80 milioni a più di 200? A quanto è quotata l'intervista di Fassone domani sulla gazzetta?


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (28 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Altre dichiarazioni di Pallotta riportate dall'ANSA: "Il Milan non ha i soldi, sono sconvolto dalla UEFA. Paul Singer è un mio amico e arriverà a possedere il club, perché i cinesi hanno un debito".*




Il fatto che Paul Singer sia suo amico che significa? Singer gli ha detto ho fatto un prestito a gente che non potrà restituirmelo? Sarà proprio un pirla questo eh


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (28 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> E che nonostante il debito con Elliot la posizione debitoria del milan è meno preoccupante della sua roma che in 3 anni l'ha portata da 80 milioni a più di 200? A quanto è quotata l'intervista di Fassone domani sulla gazzetta?



Pallotta con il nostro ritorno è nella m***a.
Il suo progetto si basa sulla compravendita di calciatori e Champions, togligli quella e la Roma (mi dispiace per la Roma, ma non per lui) è fregata. 
Giustamente s'incazza perché vede grosse possibilità di fallimento del suo progetto, stadio compreso.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Luglio 2017)

Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che finisca tutto per il meglio. Noi tifosi ce lo meritiamo!


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Altre dichiarazioni di Pallotta riportate dall'ANSA: "Il Milan non ha i soldi, sono sconvolto dalla UEFA. Paul Singer è un mio amico e arriverà a possedere il club, perché i cinesi hanno un debito".*



Ma l'ha capito che senza stadio di proprietà questo sarà costretto a vendere al primo Manenti che passa? Che pensasse al suo supermarket invece di pensare a noi, ignorante rosicante


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Luglio 2017)

Ciuccia


----------



## albydigei (28 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Pallotta con il nostro ritorno è nella m***a.
> Il suo progetto si basa sulla compravendita di calciatori e Champions, togligli quella e la Roma (mi dispiace per la Roma, ma non per lui) è fregata.
> Giustamente s'incazza perché vede grosse possibilità di fallimento del suo progetto, stadio compreso.



Ma si, prima cerca di destabilizzare l'inter con quelle dichiarazioni sul rapporto tra sabatini e spalletti, oggi il milan, domani dirà che Sarri fuma troppo... Poveraccio


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Altre dichiarazioni di Pallotta riportate dall'ANSA: "Il Milan non ha i soldi, sono sconvolto dalla UEFA. Paul Singer è un mio amico e arriverà a possedere il club, perché i cinesi hanno un debito".*



Spero che Fabio Guadagnini e Fassone siano al lavoro, perché certe dichiarazioni dal presidente di un'altra squadra sono inaccettabili.


----------



## wildfrank (28 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> EDIT.
> 
> PS: ma finché il Milan faceva 100 milioni di rosso ogni anno per fare schifo restringendo i fatturati di anno in anno a nessuno è sorto il problema che forse saltavamo? No eh?



.


----------



## Aragorn (28 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Altre dichiarazioni di Pallotta riportate dall'ANSA: "Il Milan non ha i soldi, sono sconvolto dalla UEFA. Paul Singer è un mio amico e arriverà a possedere il club, perché i cinesi hanno un debito".*



Ha anche aggiunto "se non si fa lo stadio vendo la Roma". Sto qua ha deciso di darsela a gambe e sta iniziando a preparare il terreno


----------



## Garrincha (28 Luglio 2017)

Indubbiamente è un rischio finanziario e proprio perché è un rischio nessuno ha la certezza di quanto saranno le entrate future compresi Fassone & Co, può andare in molti modi da benissimo, bene, a vendere i giocatori per fare plusvalenze a passare di mano ai creditori, logicamente in un mercato in cui devi stare in pari e devi realizzare plusvalenze per fare acquisti il mercato del Milan deve apparire inconcepibile o come un azzardo troppo grande, si vedrà chi ha avuto l'intuizione giusta


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> tutto giusto tranne quello in neretto. Hai detto una caxxata mi dispiace. Uno come Singer non sa cosa fa? serio? non scherziamo. LORO sanno cosa stanno facendo, questo è poco ma sicuro. Noi e tutto il resto del mondo NO. Più in là sarà tutto più chiaro a mio avviso.



Paul Singer sa che in qualsiasi caso ha già vinto, in un modo o nell'altro è chiaro che non ci perderà mai.

Quello che non sa a cui mi riferivo, e che in primis i cinesi non possono sapere, è l'evoluzione del fatturato e dei ricavi in un'operazione del genere, ovvero l'evoluzione in capo al mutuatario che ha ricevuto il suo prestito. E ciò riguarda ovviamente sia la parte commerciale che la parte sportiva.

Perché noi ci forgiamo del fatto che Li abbia dietro il governo cinese, ma quello stesso governo cinese per motivi occulti ha avuto bisogno di Singer per sbloccare i fondi e chiudere l'operazione.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2017)

Matteo Marani (Sky sport 24): ai tifosi bisogna dire la verità, e le dichiarazioni di Pallotta hanno un loro fondamento. Adesso aspettiamo una replica del Milan ma bisogna dire le cose come stanno, il Milan ha accumulato tantissime perdite negli ultimi anni e paradossalmente la sua fortuna è stata quella di non andare in Europa in queste stagioni perché sennò adesso non avrebbe potuto spendere nemmeno un euro.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani (Sky sport 24): ai tifosi bisogna dire la verità, e le dichiarazioni di Pallotta hanno un loro fondamento. Adesso aspettiamo una replica del Milan ma bisogna dire le cose come stanno, il Milan ha accumulato tantissime perdite negli ultimi anni e paradossalmente la sua fortuna è stata quella di non andare in Europa in queste stagioni perché sennò adesso non avrebbe potuto spendere nemmeno un euro.



Up


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani (Sky sport 24): ai tifosi bisogna dire la verità, e le dichiarazioni di Pallotta hanno un loro fondamento. Adesso aspettiamo una replica del Milan ma bisogna dire le cose come stanno, il Milan ha accumulato tantissime perdite negli ultimi anni e paradossalmente la sua fortuna è stata quella di non andare in Europa in queste stagioni perché sennò adesso non avrebbe potuto spendere nemmeno un euro.



Un altro che comunque si dimentica che la polpetteria è stata ceduta a titolo gratuito a Mediaset. Le perdite caleranno di molto.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Luglio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Come rosicano, loro che sono costretti a vendere ogni anno i migliori.
> 
> Comunque sarebbe da rispondere in maniera seria e decisa



Tipo andando da loro e soffiandogli Nainggolan.


----------



## albydigei (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani (Sky sport 24): ai tifosi bisogna dire la verità, e le dichiarazioni di Pallotta hanno un loro fondamento. Adesso aspettiamo una replica del Milan ma bisogna dire le cose come stanno, il Milan ha accumulato tantissime perdite negli ultimi anni e paradossalmente la sua fortuna è stata quella di non andare in Europa in queste stagioni perché sennò adesso non avrebbe potuto spendere nemmeno un euro.



Ma cosa c'entra l'accumulo di perdite?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani (Sky sport 24): ai tifosi bisogna dire la verità, e le dichiarazioni di Pallotta hanno un loro fondamento. Adesso aspettiamo una replica del Milan ma bisogna dire le cose come stanno, il Milan ha accumulato tantissime perdite negli ultimi anni e paradossalmente la sua fortuna è stata quella di non andare in Europa in queste stagioni perché sennò adesso non avrebbe potuto spendere nemmeno un euro.




Ora rispondono ufficialmente , curioso di leggere il comunicato


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Paul Singer sa che in qualsiasi caso ha già vinto, in un modo o nell'altro è chiaro che non ci perderà mai.
> 
> Quello che non sa a cui mi riferivo, e che in primis i cinesi non possono sapere, è l'evoluzione del fatturato e dei ricavi in un'operazione del genere, ovvero l'evoluzione in capo al mutuatario che ha ricevuto il suo prestito. E ciò riguarda ovviamente sia la parte commerciale che la parte sportiva.
> 
> Perché noi ci forgiamo del fatto che Li abbia dietro il governo cinese, ma quello stesso governo cinese per motivi occulti ha avuto bisogno di Singer per sbloccare i fondi e chiudere l'operazione.



mi dispiace ma sei molto lontano da ciò che veramente vogliono fare. Almeno secondo me, specifico. 
Il governo cinese ecc ecc sono tutte balle, Li ha la possibilità di prendersi il Milan se troverà i soldi e gli investitori, altrimenti il Milan sarà di Singer, poco ma sicuro. Ma il bello è proprio questo, lui sa già a chi darlo.


----------



## neoxes (28 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra l'accumulo di perdite?



Una beata fava.
La Roma era esposta per più di 200M che ha ripianato con un prestito, esattamente come abbiamo fatto noi...


----------



## Igniorante (28 Luglio 2017)

Finora non ha fatto altro che vendere ogni anno i suoi pezzi pregiata, e poi dice a noi che siamo senza soldi 

Il popolo milanista chiede cortesemente ai signori Li Yonghong e Fassone Marco di far partire le querele, non se ne può veramente più.


----------



## neoxes (28 Luglio 2017)

Suppongo che replicheranno a mezzo stampa.


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Altre dichiarazioni di Pallotta riportate dall'ANSA: "Il Milan non ha i soldi, sono sconvolto dalla UEFA. Paul Singer è un mio amico e arriverà a possedere il club, perché i cinesi hanno un debito".*



Ci sono gli estremi per la configurazione di turbativa di mercato, in quanto tali dichiarazioni pubbliche vanno a modificare la percezione della realtà finanziaria di azienda concorrente da parte del mercato, oltretutto in un momento caldo di trattative. Querela obbligatoria.


----------



## albydigei (28 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Una beata fava.
> La Roma era esposta per più di 200M che ha ripianato con un prestito, esattamente come abbiamo fatto noi...



Si ma 200 milioni di debito, le perdite non c'entrano nulla... Ma sta gente che parla di economia e finanza e non ha mai aperto manco un libro, con che titolo si mette a parlare di questi temi?


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Luglio 2017)

Pallotta può dire quel che vuole ma ora il Milan ha l'obbligo di passare alle cose formali con questo signore. Il danno all'immagine del progetto non è quantificabile.


----------



## neoxes (28 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Si ma 200 milioni di debito, le perdite non c'entrano nulla... Ma sta gente che parla di economia e finanza e non ha mai aperto manco un libro, con che titolo si mette a parlare di questi temi?



Beh, il debito lo accumuli con le perdite a bilancio, non è che compare magicamente nella notte


----------



## Igniorante (28 Luglio 2017)

Voglio vedere Pallotta in mutande e coi milioni che gli spilliamo per danni d'immagine ci ricopriamo Nainggolan...poi posso morire felice.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani (Sky sport 24): ai tifosi bisogna dire la verità, e le dichiarazioni di Pallotta hanno un loro fondamento. Adesso aspettiamo una replica del Milan ma bisogna dire le cose come stanno, il Milan ha accumulato tantissime perdite negli ultimi anni e paradossalmente la sua fortuna è stata quella di non andare in Europa in queste stagioni perché sennò adesso non avrebbe potuto spendere nemmeno un euro.



niente, proprio non ce la fanno a capire...


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi dispiace ma sei molto lontano da ciò che veramente vogliono fare. Almeno secondo me, specifico.
> Il governo cinese ecc ecc sono tutte balle, Li ha la possibilità di prendersi il Milan se troverà i soldi e gli investitori, altrimenti il Milan sarà di Singer, poco ma sicuro. Ma il bello è proprio questo, lui sa già a chi darlo.



Quindi, se ho capito tra le righe, speculazione finanziaria o giù di lì? 

Ma allora questa tua ricostruzione smentisce tutti i fratelli rossoneri qui intervenuti assicurando che Li ha alle spalle governo e poteri fortissimi. E tanto più avrebbe ragione Pallotta.

Che io sia lontano dalla realtà non ho proprio alcun dubbio, anzi è quello che sto cercando di dire dal principio: non ho e non voglio avere alcuna certezza. Bonucci e campo a parte


----------



## albydigei (28 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Beh, il debito lo accumuli con le perdite a bilancio, non è che compare magicamente nella notte



Eh invece no, il debito riguarda la cassa (e i flussi finanziari), le perdite riguardano la contabilità dell'azienda..  Te puoi avere una perdita di 200 milioni l'anno ma avere un debito nullo, come avere un debito elevato ma avere utili ogni anno. Le due cose sono completamente separate, perché l'indebitamento dipende si dalla gestione economica, ma è soprattutto il modo con cui fai fronte alle spese e incassi i tuoi ricavi che determinano la quantità di debito che ogni anno accumuli (o riduci).

E sta proprio qui la sciocchezza che Marani ha detto...


----------



## JohnShepard (28 Luglio 2017)

La verità è che se la stanno facendo tutti sotto: presidenti spilorci e giornalisti asserviti che vanno incontro a grosse figure di melma


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi ma chi se lo fila Pallotta?? Seriamente.

La migliore risposta è dargli tre pere a San Siro e dirgli "Hi Pallots... do you want du spicci that ci avanzano??"


----------



## koti (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani (Sky sport 24): ai tifosi bisogna dire la verità, e le dichiarazioni di Pallotta hanno un loro fondamento. Adesso aspettiamo una replica del Milan ma bisogna dire le cose come stanno, il Milan ha accumulato tantissime perdite negli ultimi anni e paradossalmente* la sua fortuna è stata quella di non andare in Europa in queste stagioni perché sennò adesso non avrebbe potuto spendere nemmeno un euro.*


Se vabbè, addirittura...


----------



## James45 (28 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> EDIT.
> 
> PS: ma finché il Milan faceva 100 milioni di rosso ogni anno per fare schifo restringendo i fatturati di anno in anno a nessuno è sorto il problema che forse saltavamo? No eh?



Molti interventi in questa discussione sono da applausi, ma il tuo lo trovo particolarmente "ficcante". 
Bravo!


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Pallotta può dire quel che vuole ma ora il Milan ha l'obbligo di passare alle cose formali con questo signore. Il danno all'immagine del progetto non è quantificabile.



Giusto. Per rispondergli direi di "passare alle cose formali" come dici tu... magari per Aubameyang


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Luglio 2017)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> La verità è che se la stanno facendo tutti sotto: presidenti spilorci e giornalisti asserviti che vanno incontro a grosse figure di melma



Ma è chiaro. Probabile che stiano capendo che il tempo in cui entravano in Champions League ad Aprile con 30 punti di vantaggio sulla quarta sia finito, e ora l'americano sta cercando di alzare un polverone per destabilizzarci ulteriormente. Ovviamente quando facevamo 100 milioni di euro di passivo ogni anno arrivando settimi a 40 punti dalle prime 3 non dava alcun fastidio a chi di dovere.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2017)

Ancora Marani: Pallotta ha paura che il Milan rubi il posto in Champions della Roma. Quello che ha detto lui pubblicamente viene detto da tutti gli addetti ai lavori in privato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2017)

Su Sportmediaset hanno ripreso la cosa, e detto che pallotta ha sparato a zero anche su sabatini:

tipo che il progetto era partito bene i primi due anni ma poi lui continuava sempre a cambiare..e allora alla fine ha dovuto mandarlo via e prendere Monchi.

Che infatti come prima cosa ha venduta Salah e Rudiger


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ancora Marani: Pallotta ha paura che il Milan rubi il posto in Champions della Roma. Quello che ha detto lui pubblicamente viene detto da tutti gli addetti ai lavori in privato.



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Luglio 2017)

In tutti gli ambiti, finché stai nella melma fanno tutti gli amici, sembrano preccupati per te... Poi succede che alzi la testa e son tutti li che vogliono ammazzarti. Fegati spappolati ovunque.


----------



## addox (28 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma chi se lo fila Pallotta?? Seriamente.
> 
> La migliore risposta è dargli tre pere a San Siro e dirgli "Hi Pallots... do you want du spicci that ci avanzano??"


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ancora Marani: Pallotta ha paura che il Milan rubi il posto in Champions della Roma. Quello che ha detto lui pubblicamente viene detto da tutti gli addetti ai lavori in privato.



Dicevano anche che i cinesi non esistevano, che c'era dietro berlusconi coi capitali di rientro (lo temevo pure io) e che avrebbero fatto un mercato da fame...


----------



## AllanX (28 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dicevano anche che i cinesi non esistevano, che c'era dietro berlusconi coi capitali di rientro (lo temevo pure io) e che avrebbero fatto un mercato da fame...



Bene così, é quando inizieranno a dire che siamo una superpotenza, tipo suning, che bisogna cominciare a preoccuparsi seriamente


----------



## Aron (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ancora Marani: Pallotta ha paura che il Milan rubi il posto in Champions della Roma. Quello che ha detto lui pubblicamente viene detto da tutti gli addetti ai lavori in privato.



Mamma mia quanta gente che rosica


----------



## Aron (28 Luglio 2017)

Comunque...Bene così! 
Quando gli altri cominciano a rosicare e a provare persino antipatia, vuol dire che iniziano a temerti.


----------



## sballotello (28 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Spero che Fabio Guadagnini e Fassone siano al lavoro, perché certe dichiarazioni dal presidente di un'altra squadra sono inaccettabili.



Hanno già fatto sapere che ci sarà una risposta


----------



## addox (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ancora Marani: Pallotta ha paura che il Milan rubi il posto in Champions della Roma. Quello che ha detto lui pubblicamente viene detto da tutti gli addetti ai lavori in privato.



Bravo Marani allora, forse, tutto quello detto da Mister Pallotta è una fesseria rosicante e certe notizie andrebbero trattate per quello che sono.


----------



## TheZio (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole durissime quelle di James Pallotta, proprietario della Roma, ai microfoni di Sirius XM FC. Di seguito un estratto:
> 
> "Al Milan sono completamente pazzi, sono degli incoscienti. Non c'è nessun senso logico in quello che stanno facendo. Hanno preso 300 milioni in prestito a Londra da gente che conosco perché non avevano i soldi per comprare la squadra e ora spendono e spandono senza ritegno. Pagheranno conseguenze gravissime e tutto il movimento rischia di risentirne, non è sostenibile quello che stanno facendo, nemmeno se si qualificassero per la Champions League. Sono proprio curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno quando gli stipendi saranno uguali ai ricavi, senza contare che i soldi presi in prestito hanno tassi elevatissimi. Sono dei pazzi fuori di testa!"
> 
> *Altre dichiarazioni di Pallotta riportate dall'ANSA: "Il Milan non ha i soldi, sono sconvolto dalla UEFA. Paul Singer è un mio amico e arriverà a possedere il club, perché i cinesi hanno un debito".*



Allora:

Punto 1) Siamo talmente poveracci che abbiamo speso in un mercato quanto l'americano ha speso per prendersi la Roma più tutti gli acquisti fatti finora. Saremo pure poveri ma probabilmente qualcuno le garanzie le da...

Punto 2) Abbiamo già presentato 2 fidejussioni (rilasciate da banche o istituti di credito) per gli acquisti di Kessie (28 mln) e Conti (27 mln).. Ripeto, poveri ma le banche ce le hanno rilasciate ste benedette garanzie..

Punto 3) 50.000 persone per un preliminare mi sembrano un buon inizio di ricavi.. A Roma, ultimamente, e nonostante la CL, 50mila le fanno solo al Derby...

Punto 4) Verso Gennaio/Febbraio il governo cinese blocca le acquisizioni verso estero, Mister Li riesce nell'intento di comprare lo stesso il Milan.. A luglio lo stesso Yonghong firma con il CNGEF (che rappresenta più o meno il nostro Ministero dell'Istruzione) un accordo per l'espansione del calcio nelle scuole cinesi.. Vabbè non avremmo dietro di noi Xi JingPing, ma sicuramente qualche buon ufficio pubblico cinese dev'essere milanista..

Punto 5) Signor Pallottola chi vendete il prossimo anno?


----------



## Aron (28 Luglio 2017)

A Pallotta deve anche essere arrivata notizia di quelli che potrebbero essere i prossimi colpi di mercato del Milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Hanno già fatto sapere che ci sarà una risposta



Stasera presentano Aubameyang con cose formali su un tavolo giallorosso!

Booom!!!! Pallotta colto da malore


----------



## Heaven (28 Luglio 2017)

Comunque a prescindere da tutto, assurdo che le uniche società serie in Italia siano Juve e Milan da qualche mese.
Come può sollevarsi il movimento quando un soggetto del genere è a capo della 2 squadra in Italia?


----------



## TheZio (28 Luglio 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Comunque a prescindere da tutto, assurdo che le uniche società serie in Italia siano Juve e Milan da qualche mese.
> Come può sollevarsi il movimento quando un soggetto del genere è a capo della 2 squadra in Italia?



Bravo hai toccato il nocciolo della questione!

Fin quando in Italia avremo lui, DeLaurentiis, Lotito, Cairo come pensiamo di diventare un campionato come la Premier?

Gente che pensa solo a guadagnare ed a spendere il meno possibile.. Il loro vale 1000 e quello degli altri 0.. Belotti lo vendo a 100 ma non ne do nemmeno 5 per Paletta.. Pure Suning si sta comportando abbastanza male...


----------



## Aron (28 Luglio 2017)

Mauro Suma: "Pallotta perché non ringrazia? Il Milan comprando Kessie gli ha permesso di tenersi Nainggolan."


----------



## AllanX (28 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mauro Suma: "Pallotta perché non ringrazia? Il Milan comprando Kessie gli ha permesso di tenersi Nainggolan."



Magari perché Nainggolan lo vendono comunque?


----------



## mrsmit (28 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mauro Suma: "Pallotta perché non ringrazia? Il Milan comprando Kessie gli ha permesso di tenersi Nainggolan."



Più che altro se la roma avesse comprato Kessie, avrebbe venduto sicuramente il belga e Pallotta si sarebbe intascato anche diversi soldi.
E' come se gli avessimo rubato i soldi dal portafoglio......


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Quindi, se ho capito tra le righe, speculazione finanziaria o giù di lì?
> 
> Ma allora questa tua ricostruzione smentisce tutti i fratelli rossoneri qui intervenuti assicurando che Li ha alle spalle governo e poteri fortissimi. E tanto più avrebbe ragione Pallotta.
> 
> Che io sia lontano dalla realtà non ho proprio alcun dubbio, anzi è quello che sto cercando di dire dal principio: non ho e non voglio avere alcuna certezza. Bonucci e campo a parte



No, si sta dando la possibilità concreta a Li di mostrare realmente le sue possibilità. Se ha veramente agganci importanti ed investitori alle spalle prenderà il Milan senza problemi, altrimenti saremo di Elliott e poi si vedrà


----------



## Aron (28 Luglio 2017)




----------



## PoloNegativo (28 Luglio 2017)

Io non capisco come si possano fare, soprattutto nel ruolo che ricopre, certe dichiarazioni che non sono altro che salti pindarici pilotati dalla rabbia. Perché un proprietario che chiede un prestito per acquistare una società non implica, ovviamente, che sia povero. E anche se fosse povero, ciò non implica che non sia in grado di fare le spese che stiamo facendo. Qui c'è un piano chiaro e ripetuto più volte fino alla noia: il Milan deve sfociare in Cina, perché se così accade il nostro fatturato va letteralmente alle stelle. Per rendere possibile ciò occorre, ovviamente, una squadra di un certo livello e di una certa storia. Il Milan soddisfa il requisito della storia e, guarda caso, è tra le squadre di calcio più tifate dai cinesi nonostante un basso livello attuale della rosa, che però è il vincolo meno importante, visto che si può aumentare nell'immediato, rispetto alla storia di un club.
È un piano semplice, lineare, ma che viene continuamente ignorato. Non so perché. Forse perché si hanno dubbi sulla realizzazione del piano, forse perché si hanno dubbi sulla reale importanza del piano. Intanto il piano c'è e viene intrapreso da coloro che ci mettono i soldi: vorrà forse dire che credono in quello che fanno? Oppure si stanno giocando un miliardo di euro così, a caso? 
Finché non conosciamo tutte le carte di Li, non possiamo giudicare. Non possiamo pretendere che possegga solo quelle che conosciamo. Non sappiamo se ci sia qualcuno dietro di lui, e chi sia, ma per come sta giocando tutto fa pensare che abbia una certa sicurezza in quello che fa.


----------



## patriots88 (28 Luglio 2017)

Io credo sia una cosa tipo psg.
Uno o più investitori si paleseranno come sponsor buttandoci dentro botte di 100mln di sponsorizzazione.

Non che questo sia proprio "legale" ma se lo fanno a Parigi non vedo perché non dovremmo farlo noi


----------



## Crox93 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Matteo Marani (Sky sport 24): ai tifosi bisogna dire la verità, e le dichiarazioni di Pallotta hanno un loro fondamento. Adesso aspettiamo una replica del Milan ma bisogna dire le cose come stanno, il Milan ha accumulato tantissime perdite negli ultimi anni e paradossalmente la sua fortuna è stata quella di non andare in Europa in queste stagioni perché sennò adesso non avrebbe potuto spendere nemmeno un euro.



Anche questo c*glione ha rotto le palle.
Ogni volta ne ha una. Ed è pure vice direttore questo cancro umano.
Ci vediamo a maggio (ad entrambi) sperando di pisciarvi sulla tomba


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Aron (28 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Io credo sia una cosa tipo psg.
> Uno o più investitori si paleseranno come sponsor buttandoci dentro botte di 100mln di sponsorizzazione.
> 
> Non che questo sia proprio "legale" ma se lo fanno a Parigi non vedo perché non dovremmo farlo noi



E' molto molto probabile che Milan China sia la versione cinese di QSI. Inoltre certe sponsorizzazioni farlocche risulteranno come normali entrare fatturate a Milan China. La UEFA non vedo come potrebbe verificare fatturazioni Cina su Cina. Secondo me è uno scenario estremamente probabile.

O almeno spero


----------



## smallball (28 Luglio 2017)

Fassone ha replicato alle affermazioni di Pallotta sulla pagina Facebook del Milan


----------

